# Κοινωνία, Society, Société



## newtonian (Jan 30, 2011)

Στο σημερινό άρθρο του στην «Καθημερινή»

http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_2_30/01/2011_1294338

ο Χρήστος Γιανναράς βγάζει τα δικά του ελληνοπρεπή συμπεράσματα από την διαφορά των λέξεων «κοινωνία» και “societas” (“society”, “société”). Με δυο λόγια, τα δεινά μας προέρχονται από το ότι δεν γνωρίζουμε αυτή τη διαφορά.. Οι λατινογενείς αυτές λέξεις, λέει, σημαίνουν «εταιρισμόν επί κοινώ συμφέροντι»:

«Tο πολιτισμικό «παράδειγμα» (τρόπος του βίου) που άσκεπτα και άκριτα πασχίζουμε, δύο αιώνες τώρα, να μιμηθούμε, προϋποθέτει τη συλλογικότητα σαν societas: «εταιρισμόν επί κοινώ συμφέροντι». Zούμε σε οργανωμένες συλλογικότητες, όχι επειδή αξιολογούμε τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις καθεαυτές ως ποθητή ποιότητα ζωής, χαρά πληρότητας της ζωής, αλλά σκοπεύοντας πρωταρχικά στη χρησιμότητα.» 

Αυτά τα έχει ξαναπεί παλαιότερα, πολλές φορές. Διερωτώμαι αν πράγματι υπάρχει τέτοια σημασιολογική διαφορά μεταξύ της λέξης «κοινωνία» και των αντίστοιχων λατινογενών λέξεων. Μπορεί κανείς να με διαφωτίσει;


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2011)

Δεν προσφέρεται σήμερα η μέρα δυστυχώς, αλλά τα βρήκα έτοιμα, οπότε, προς το παρόν, καταθέτω το επεξηγηματικό πλαίσιο από το _Ετυμολογικό_, όπου φαίνονται οι σημασίες της _κοινωνίας_ που δεν έχουν το λατινικό και τα λατινογενή καθώς και τη πρόσθετη σημασία που έχουν τα τελευταία. Ναι, αυτά ακριβώς μας διακρίνουν από τους Δυτικούς. 

Η λ._* κοινωνία*_ ανάγεται ετυμολογικά (μέσω των _*κοινωνώ*_ και_* κοινωνός)*_ στο αρχ. επίθ._* κοινός, *_δηλώνοντας έτσι ενέργεια ή κατάσταση που δημιουργεί κάτι κοινό, όπως η οργανωμένη συμβίωση ανθρώπων (σημασία που διατηρείται από την Αρχαιότητα μέχρι σήμερα και αποτελεί τη βασική σημασία τής λέξης), η έγγαμη συμβίωση (δηλ. κοινός βίος, συ-ζυγία, πβ. φρ._ ήλθον_ ες_ γάμου κοινωνίαν), _η συνουσία (π.χ._ οι λέγοντες αδύνατον είναι χωρίς κοινωνίας της προς άνδρα, γυναίκα τεκείν,_ Μ. Βασίλειος). Δήλωσε επίσης, κατά τη χριστιανική περίοδο, τη Θεία Ευχαριστία / Κοινωνία, όπου κοινωνούν οι πιστοί το σώμα και το αίμα Χριστού (δηλ. μετέχουν σε αυτό). Δήλωσε ακόμη τη σχέση, τη συνάφεια, πβ._ η γαρ αμαρτία φθορά ούσα ού δύναται κοινωνίαν έχειν μετά της αφθαρσίας_ (Κλήμης Αλεξανδρεύς). Σήμανε επίσης τη συνεισφορά, κατ' εξοχήν τη φιλανθρωπική, π.χ._ Αλλαχοϋ δέ και ευλογίαν και κοινωνίαν καλεί [την ελεημοσύνην] _(Ιωάνν. Χρυσόστομος).
Ανάλογη σημασιολογική εξέλιξη παρατηρείται και στη Λατινική, όπου στην αντίστοιχη λ._* societas *_«κοινωνία, μετοχή σε κάτι - συμμαχία - εταιρεία, κοινό εγχείρημα» (< επίθ._* socius*_ «κοινός - συμμαχικός») η σημασία «συμφωνία για κάτι κοινό, για συνεργασία» (π.χ. για κοινό οικονομικό σκοπό) οδήγησε στην εμπορική σημασία τής λέξης, από όπου τα αντίστοιχα γαλλ._* société*_ και αγγλ._* society*_.​
Να μην παραλείψουμε, ωστόσο, την καταληκτική παράγραφο του κ. Γιανναρά, στην οποία, ω του θαύματος, κατάφερα να φτάσω:
Εμείς, οι ελληνόφωνοι του βαλκανικού νότου, ζήσαμε κατάσαρκα τη φρίκη και το τίμημα του αίματος που κόστισε η απόπειρα κάποτε μερίδας συμπατριωτών μας να μας εντάξουν στανικά στον «παράδεισο» της σοσιαλιστικής societas. Σήμερα ζούμε αμείλικτη και την απανθρωπία της «φιλελεύθερης» society. Με χαμένη, αλίμονο, τη γνώση και την αίσθηση της «κοινωνίας»: λέξης που καθόριζε άλλοτε την ταυτότητα, τον ορισμό της ελληνικότητας.​Ξανά:


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2011)

Ως γνωστόν, "ένας Πούτιν μάς χρειάζεται" (Δεκέμβρης 2008). Μέσω αυτού θα ανακαλύψουμε την ελληνικότητα, κι ας ήταν αυτός παλιότερα από τους "στανικούς της σοσιαλιστικής societas"... Επίσης ως γνωστόν, το Πατριαρχείο Κπόλεως τυρβάζει δυτικοτρόπως περί το περιβάλλον και άλλα τέτοια χρησιμοθηρικά, ενώ θα έπαιζε πολύ καλύτερα το ρόλο του αν εξηγούσε στην οικουμένη τη σημασία του λαδιού και του κεριού (παλιότερα· από μνήμης, αλλά με στενό μαρκάρισμα).


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2011)

Βγάζω πολλά σπυράκια με αυτές τις σχολές των υπέροχων εθνικών γενικεύσεων. «...της “κοινωνίας”: λέξης που καθόριζε άλλοτε την ταυτότητα, τον ορισμό της ελληνικότητας». Όταν σφάλλεις (με το μέτρο του κ. Γιανναρά), σφάλλεις δυτικοτρόπως, κινείσαι ανάμεσα σε societas και society. Όταν πράττεις μεγάλα (πάντα κατά το μέτρο του κ. Γιανναρά), τότε είσαι Έλληνας, παιδί μου.


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2011)

Γνωρίζουμε πότε πρωτοχρησιμοποιείται στα ελληνικά η λέξη 'κοινωνία' με την πιο συγκεκριμένη σημασία της μεγάλης κοινότητας ανθρώπων, κοινότητας ευρύτερης από την οικογένεια και το συγγενολόι ή τη γενιά ή τη φάρα, από τους δεσμούς αίματος δηλαδή; Μήπως είναι απόδοση του socie'te'?


----------



## Themis (Jan 30, 2011)

Έχω κι εγώ τη φρικτή υποψία του Κώστα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2011)

Διαλέξτε: κοινωνία στο LSJ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2011)

Α, εντάξει, ήρθε η καρδιά μου στη θέση της, ευχαριστούμε, Δόκτορ! Και με την ευκαιρία, ωραίες αυτές οι αρχαίες εκδοχές τού "τι σχέση έχει ο φάντης με το ρετσινόλαδο;" που δίνει το LSJ: τίς θαλάσσης βουκόλοις κοινωνία; και, τίς κατόπτρου και ξίφους κοινωνία;


----------



## Themis (Jan 31, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι δεν έγινα κατανοητός. Μήπως, λέω μήπως, η σύγχρονη χρήση της λέξης "κοινωνία" με την έννοια που μας απασχολεί εδώ είναι σύγχρονο φαινόμενο επηρεασμένο από τις ξένες γλώσσες; Δεν το ξέρω ούτε το έψαξα, αλλά όσα διαβάσματα παλιών κειμένων θυμάμαι δεν μου δημιουργούν σιγουριά για το αντίθετο.
Έδιτ: Ποστ υπ' αριθμόν 666. Τυχαίο; Δεν νομίζω.


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2011)

Νομίζω, Θέμη, ότι έγινες κατανοητός, αλλά στο LSJ που μας παρέπεμψε ο Δόκτωρ έχει Πλάτωνα ("ανθρωπίνη κοινωνία") και Αριστοτέλη ("η κοινωνία η πολιτική") που δεν αφήνουν αμφιβολίες.


----------



## Themis (Jan 31, 2011)

Το ερώτημα ήταν αν υπάρχει συνέχεια σε μια τέτοια χρήση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2011)

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι ο Πλάτωνας έγραφε (στον _Πολιτικό_):
Ἐπιμέλεια δέ γε ἀνθρωπίνης συμπάσης κοινωνίας οὐδεμία ἂν ἐθελήσειεν ἑτέρα μᾶλλον καὶ προτέρα τῆς βασιλικῆς φάναι καὶ κατὰ πάντων ἀνθρώπων ἀρχῆς εἶναι τέχνη.
Μετάφραση στον Περσέα:
But no other art would advance a stronger claim than that of kingship to be the art of caring for the whole human community.
Άλλη:
But no other art or science will have a prior or better right than the royal science to care for human society and to rule over men in general.

Ορίστε ποια σημασία κληροδοτήσαμε στη Δύση, ενώ αυτή τι μας επιστρέφει; _société anonyme!

_Οπότε ήρθε η ώρα να βάλουμε την _κοινωνία_ στη βιτρίνα με τα κειμήλια και τα τρόπαια, δίπλα στο _φιλότιμο_.


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2011)

Το δικό μου, τουλάχιστον, ερώτημα ήταν πότε _πρωτοξεκινά_ αυτή η χρήση. Τώρα, για τη συνέχεια δεν ξέρω, αλλά με τέτοιο καλό ξεκίνημα, με τόσο εκλεκτούς ξεκινητάδες, δε φαντάζομαι να έμεινε το αμάξι από λάστιχο στη διαδρομή. Αλλά γι' αυτό θα χρειαζόταν αναδίφηση σε λεξικά της μεσαιωνικής λόγιας γραμματείας, υποθέτω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2011)

Πάντως ο Κριαράς δεν μας καλύπτει:

*κοινωνία *η· _κοινωνιά_.1) Ομάδα, σύνολο (προσώπων): _η κοινωνία των αγίων_ Χριστ. διδασκ. 240.2) (Ενίοτε και με τα επίθ. _αγία_ ή _θεία_) θεία μετάληψη: Σκλέντζα, Ποιήμ. 1208, Ιστ. Βλαχ. 2538, Μορεζίν., Κλίνη Σολομ. 455.3) Έκφρ. _γάμου κοινωνία_ = γάμος: Βίος Αλ. 3014. [αρχ. ουσ. _κοινωνία_. Η λ. και σήμ.]


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2011)

Ε, όχι (άλλωστε είναι της δημώδους), αν και η κοινωνία των αγίων είναι κάτι παραπλήσιο.

Εικονογράφηση του ευριπίδειου: (Ιφιγένεια) καὶ τίς θαλάσσης βουκόλοις κοινωνία;

(Βουκόλος)




μόνο που αντί για γελάδια έχει πρόβατα (Κρήτη αντί για Ταυρίδα).


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 31, 2011)

Η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι: 

1. ο καθηγητής Γιανναράς βγάζει τα συμπεράσματα που εξαρχής επιθυμούσε, έχοντας χειραγωγήσει ελαφρώς (και φαντάζομαι υποσυνείδητα) τα ιστορικά και γλωσσικά δεδομένα. 

2. οι υποψίες του Θέμη είναι βάσιμες.

Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη η σύγκριση κοινωνίας και societas είναι άστοχη από ιστορική άποψη, μια και το αρχαιοελληνικό σημασιολογικό ισοδύναμο της δεύτερης είναι φυσικά η εταιρία. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις η σημασία της λέξης είναι συνασπισμός/ ένωση προσώπων προς επίτευξη κοινού σκοπού, συνήθως πολιτικού/ στρατιωτικού [τα περί εμπορικής εταιρίας αποτελούν μετεξέλιξη της έννοιας, άσχετο αν σήμερα ταυτίζουμε τη λέξη με αυτή τη σημασία της]. Ο εταίρος και ο socius έχουν συχνότατα τη σημασία του συντρόφου, συχνά του συντρόφου στη μάχη και στον πόλεμο (ας θυμηθούμε τους Μακεδόνες εταίρους και πεζεταίρους), επομένως και του συμμάχου [είχαμε συζητήσει και στο παρελθόν τα θέματα αυτά: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4110&highlight=company&page=2]. Να θυμηθούμε τον Συμμαχικό Πόλεμο του 91-88 π.Χ. μεταξύ της Ρώμης και των Ιταλών συμμάχων της που οι ιστορικοί ονομάζουν Guerre sociale, Guerra sociale, Social War, παραπέμποντας φυσικά στο λατινικό socius=σύμμαχος κι όχι σε κάποια "κοινωνική" σύγκρουση.

Το σύγχρονο σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο των λέξεων "κοινωνία" και "εταιρία" είναι βεβαιότατα υπόθεση των νεότερων χρόνων: πιστεύω ότι η εξέλιξη στα ελληνικά ακολουθεί εν προκειμένω σημασιολογικές εξελίξεις σε άλλες γλώσσες. Επομένως, είναι άστοχη η σύγκριση ανάμεσα στην αρχαιοελληνική κοινωνία (= κοινότητα) και στο σύγχρονο society/ société. Πράγματι, έχει ένα κάποιο δίκιο ο Γιανναράς συγκρίνοντας την κοινωνία (= κοινότητα) με τη "societas", αλλά παραβλέπει το σημασιολογικό ισοδύναμο societas και εταιρίας και το γεγονός ότι και οι δύο λέξεις τη συγκεκριμένη ιστορική περίοδο δεν έχουν τίποτε που θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί κακέμφατο ακόμη και με τις σύγχρονες αντιλήψεις ορισμένων τάσεων.

Τέσπα, τα μπέρδεψα με τις πρόχειρες διατυπώσεις μου και το μυαλό μου που βρίσκεται σε σύγχυση. Αλλά αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποια ουσιώδης "ποιοτική" διαφορά μεταξύ αρχαιοελληνικών και λατινικών αντιλήψεων, το αντίθετο μάλλον, κι ότι όταν συγκρίνουμε πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί ως προς το τι ακριβώς συγκρίνουμε [χρονικά και σημασιολογικά].


----------



## newtonian (Jan 31, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη συμβολή σας σε αυτό το νήμα. Εκείνο το οποίο αντιλαμβάνομαι είναι ότι ο Γιανναράς θεωρεί πως η «συμφεροντολογική» σημασία της λέξης society επικάλυψε και μόλυνε την καθαρότητα της λέξης «κοινωνία». Αν ήταν έτσι, θα λέγαμε «ανώνυμος κοινωνία», όχι «ανώνυμος εταιρεία». (Άσε που η «καθαρή» ελληνική λέξη «εταιρεία» (π.χ. Φιλική Εταιρεία) πήρε την έννοια της εμπορικής επιχείρησης, όχι βέβαια επειδή εισάγαμε την έννοια, εμείς τη φτιάξαμε.)
Δεν βρίσκεις άκρη με αυτή τη στρεψόδικη και παντελώς λανθασμένη συλλογιστική του Γιανναρά. Σε όλες τις γλώσσες, και στην ελληνική, η λέξη κοινωνία πήρε πολλές σημασίες. Στα παλαιά ελληνικά, κοινωνία, εκτός των άλλων, σημαίνει και συνουσία. Πήραμε, δηλαδή, μια τέτοια υψηλή και αγαπητική έννοια και την κάναμε σκέτο γαμήσι, χωρίς να μας το επιβάλλει κανείς. Τι να πεις… Εμείς φταίμε που τον διαβάζουμε ακόμα.


----------



## newtonian (Jan 31, 2011)

Τώρα είδα την εμπεριστατωμένη συμβολή στο θέμα του Ρογήρου. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.


----------

